# Tesco vouchers?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

A while back, we commented that if there was one thing we hated more than ferries, it was Tesco! Lots of people seem to get cheap tunnel crossings via Tesco.

Somebody (maybe Dave D P Chemicals) said you don't need to shop at Tesco. So what's that about, then?

What are these vouchers? How much do you save on a tunnel crossing (and how much do you have to spend at Tesco to get any saving?).

We hate Tesco, it's a really crap shop for groceries. But we also avoid it locally because it's set on a silly shopping complex with only one narrow road as both entrance and exit. Even trying to buy petrol from there involves a good hour to get in and out.

If we would save a fortune for Eurotunnel, it might be worth buying fuel from Tesco, but we still wouldn't use it for groceries. So is it worth it? How much do you need to spend on fuel to get any real savings on Eurotunnel?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We never shop at Tescos

Love our local Asda

Instead we buy everything on our tesco credit card

pay it off monthly

that's how we collect our tokens

Aldra


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Points are, I think 1 point per pound spent. Then for ferry it's something like 100 tesco points = £3 off ferry crossing.
Tesco Credit card is a good way to earn points but they do require payment within something like a week when the bill arrives. Not normally a problem but just be careful.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

We don't have a Tesco (yet) but do use a Tesco credit card.
We use this for any largish purchase,( this year since Christmas we have had to replace the washing machine, dishwasher and fridge)

We also use the tesco CC for fuel, buy from Morrisons, get Morrisons miles also tesco points. Pay off the balance every month.

You will be surprised how many points you can rack up without really trying.

Takes us a couple of years to save up enough points for a FREE tunnel crossing but worth it.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

£10.00 Tesco voucher = £30.00 Travel voucher if you dont think thats good and you dont want ! then thats fine

We have used Tesco for Ireland and the Tunnel, interested to hear why Tesco is so crap for shopping !


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> We never shop at Tescos
> 
> Love our local Asda
> 
> ...


We do the same, paying off by by direct debit in full each month. For every £10 of vouchers we get £30's worth of travel by eurotunnel. Last year we had 4 trips which would have cost about £600 but used £200's worth of vouchers ie not FREE but a saving of £400.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

for me its not crap

but it is not so local as my Asda

My Asda is not a massive store but it is an "economy" one

Everything is just that bit cheaper

plus its local, I know the staff

and I enjoy shopping there

aldra


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats good, we have the same for Tesco from where we live

I just think the travel deal is brilliant for us and Morrisons have just opened the same distance the other way, lets see their offer !!


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have had motorhomefacts for 4 years now. We do shop at Tesco & have their cr. card. 

We have min of 2 trips per year, most paid £12 return.

We think not bad.

Regards.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, everybody| So helpful. We might look at Tesco credit card, at the moment we only use Nationwide Select, but it's very good for purchases in Europe.

Our local Tesco is horrible. The complex it is on is a real bottleneck, takes ages to get in and out. The store itself is a nightmare, so busy trying to sell clothes and phones that it's hard to find the food.

When you do find the food, it's pretty nasty. Very little organic, nothing is locally sourced, and the few vegetables in stock look ready for the compost heap - except, since they're not organic, we wouldn't put them on the compost. The meat and fish is a joke. When I asked for a large whole salmon to be cut into 2 fillets by a Tesco "fishmonger", he simply chopped the whole fish in half, head one end, tail another!


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Won't be shopping in Tesco North Wales then!

We've got a very good Tesco Extra just down the road and we use it for convenience. We also use Tesco credit cards for everything (but pay it off straightaway, interest rate is not the best), phones on Tesco and one of the cars insurance - but only because it was the best deal. 

Points accumulate very quickly so we've never "paid" for a Eurotunnel crossing, which we prefer anyway.

Agree though that Asda and Morrisons as good as Tesco, better for some, it's just that Tesco is only 5mins away, others 15-20mins.

Terry


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Dont forget you get points for Tesco Direct, Wine by the case and fuel !!!


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep - those too!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Easyrider

if you do not have Bury Market  

Then Morrison is your next best for fish

and meat

a lovely supermarket

Aldra


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Everyone chooses their supermarket for various reasons, for me Waitrose are the best, but expensive. Asda are cheap (and generally good )but in my opinion the Veg don't last as long as Tesco's, Morrisson's have their advantages, as do Sainsbury's. Our local Tesco is a large one, much choice. Also as I am a fulltime + worker, online shopping/direct delivery works really well for me. Triple points when you buy fuel, points on all the money you spend with a Tesco credit card, which has the normal payment schedule - same time frame as other cards, effectively giving you up to 6 weeks credit onyour spending, if you pay it in full, the interst rate is academic. Even when charges for using credit cards are made it sometimes works out advantageous to use the Tesco card for the points (with Easy Jet for instance, you get covered by the agreements for credit as opposed to debit cards). 
I use my card like real money, for everything - I even had my credit limit raised to enable me to purchase a car. I always have loads of points. Since the beginning of this scheme we have had many holidays, channel crossings, etc., 'free'. I know it's not actually 'free', but I havn't had to pay for it. Deals have changed, but over the years we've camped in Europe several times, taken a windsurfing holiday with Mark Warner in Turkey (staying in the most amazing Boutique Hotel), had 3 canal boat holidays in conjunction with friends (booking accepted with vouchers from two families), hotel stays, channel crossings (can't remember the last time I paid real money for Eurotunnel), joined the Ramblers, got Air Miles, went to Blackpool Fair, Thorpe Park, had an Open Top bus Tour round London with our French Friends, eaten at various restaurants, had a subscription to various periodicals/magazines. With Cresta Holidays, entirely paid for with points, we spent a week all inclusive with flights to Sorrento (Naples, Vesuvius,Pompei, the Amalfi Drive) all we paid for was our car hire. Once (in Turkey) a fellow holiday maker pompously told us that we were lucky to be placed in this (boutique) hotel, as from the next season, it would be exclusively in the 'Best small hotels of the world' exclusive British Airways Brochure. I was able to to inform him that we were indeed even luckier than he knew, because our holiday had been free, courtesy of Tesco's vouchers. He didn't know about Tesco's vouchers; he didn't shop in Tesco's. (Neither did he didn't allow his children to watch TV). Horses for courses. We can afford a narowboat holiday for up to 12 people (approximate cost £2000 per week)
every other year. I was pretty fed up when Tesco reduced the exchange vaule from 4X to 3X.... but they do _rule the world_
Each to their own, I say.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You need a TESCO credit card to collect points as already pointed out.
A couple of weeks ago our tunnel crossing was £151.
I cashed in £50 of vouchers for £150 worth of tokens and paid £1As long as there are no charges for using a credit card for payment i use my card.

We don`t shop at Tesco.
Dave p


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, everybody. As many have pointed out, all supermarkets have their good and bad points, so our Tesco might just be the one bad apple. The complex it is on also has Wickes, Staples, and several others, but we don't go to these very often either, it's so difficult getting in and out by car or on foot.

We used to shop a lot at Asda, but got so tired of the way they move everything every few weeks, so we avoid it now.

Morrison's opened near us a few months ago, it's very good for fresh stuff, but doesn't have everything we want. We go there a fair bit, because it's the only one our side of town. There's also Aldi and Sainsbury's on the same site, so we sometimes go there - Aldi is good for some things, but limited, so we top up at Sainsbury when we go there.

What we'd really like is a good local market, or not to have to shop at all!

We will look into the Tesco credit card, though, thanks again.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tesco vouchers*

We to have a Tesco (Mastercard) Credit Card which we pay for everything and of course pay it off each month. When I say pay for everything on that card I mean everything. A lot of people think they have to shop at Tesco (we do) but this is not true. We use the card in all of Tesco's competitors shops as well. You rack up more points (£10 voucher is worth £30 on the tunnel and Irish ferries) by shopping in Tesco, but you will be surprised how quick the points grow.

One other thing to remember is that if you have not enough points/vouchers to pay for a tunnel crossing you can pay the balance off by your credit and get more points on that.

We had three crossings on the tunnel last year which were almost all free! (of course we could have spent the vouchers on food, but I consider these as a bonus.)

When abroad we use a Nationwide card (no charges) and Caxton card (preloaded) for cash and you get a good rate of exchange.

Paul


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Would one of you like to "recommend a friend" to Tesco.

http://www.tescobank.com/personal/finance/creditcards/existing-customers.html click, read more, and download the form to see what you need to tell me, or if you wish me to tell you.

I want to collect additional points, rather than just the club card ones, their current incentive offer of no interest on purchases or free balance transfers are of no use to me. But 1000 points are !!!

You also would get 1000 points. First one to pm me will get my name, email etc.

Thanks

p-c


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Shirley must be grinning from ear to ear today.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Maybe it's a local issue. I have to say my experience of Tesco is generally good so I use them far more than other local supermarkets where quality is definitely an issue. I don't use the tokens for ferry crossings, instead I save them for Christmas and end up with a free Christmas shop.

If you use Tesco anyway then they're worth having, but of course you pay for it via the till - you don't get anything for nothing! Other outlets are often cheaper, but then as I say, my other local shops are of poor quality.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't worry Morrisons is opening shortly :lol: 

tony


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

GEMMY said:


> Don't worry Morrisons is opening shortly :lol:
> 
> tony


If the Wellington Morrisons is anything to go by, then that's exactly what I mean! 

Nice to see a local popping up on here


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been popping up on here for too long according to some people :wink: , Morrisons at Wellington isn't at all bad  

tony


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

We shop at Tesco all the time because there on our door step , easy access , and the fruit and veg is as fresh as Asda or Morrisons .
I insure both cars with them and have Tesco Mastercard which we pay of every month .
We use Eurotunnel 3-4 time's a year and hardly ever have to pay any extra as we nearly always have enough vouchers so for us the Tesco travel deal with Eurotunnel is spot on .


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Tesco card for partners?*

Hi. I have a tesco credit card. My partner doesn't. We shop at Tesco all the time but pay on our HSBC joint debit card. If I pay on my Tesco Credit card then we cannot use my points as travel points because our motorhome can only be registered in one name (and its not mine).

I suggested to HIM that he apply for a Tesco credit card so we could earn points on our monthly food shopping. Unfortunately, Tesco turned him down and we thought it might have been because we own our home, have no overdraft, debt etc...apart from the loan on our motorhome which is due to be paid in full by the sale of my house Nov/Dec. Seems that our motorhome finance outgoing does not lie easily with our pensionable ages. I understand that!
Now. Does anyone know if Tesco will allow us to open a joint bank account - in 2 different names eg: 'Smith + Jones', will they give us a credit card each on that joint account? One for Mrs Smith and the other for Mr Jones (as HSBC do).
Cheers, Janet


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't understand when you say your motorhome can only be registered in one name. Book the crossing in your name it doesn't matter whose name the motorhome is in as you give the registration number they don't care who it belongs to.

You can open a joint account with different names with any bank as long as you provide ID at the point of opening.

Greenie


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> I don't understand when you say your motorhome can only be registered in one name. Book the crossing in your name it doesn't matter whose name the motorhome is in as you give the registration number they don't care who it belongs to.
> 
> You can open a joint account with different names with any bank as long as you provide ID at the point of opening.
> 
> Greenie


Exactly my daughter took my m/home to Disney in September and used her TV's for a tunnel crossing. 
I don't see what the problem can be - Tesco and Eurotunnel couldn't care less whose name the vehicle is registered in.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

With Tesco vouchers they have a monetary value printed on them but thats just for your shopping.

If you wantn to use them for other things (chunnel??) then its 3 or 4 times the "face" value.

Janet

If you get him a SECOND card on YOUR account you can both acrrue points, thats how we work it :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we never shop at Tescos

it isn't convenient

but we buy everything on our Tesco cards

and get the vouchers

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have Asda, Waitrose major stores in Rushden, plus a Tesco Express. Wellingborough has all the rest including the main Tesco. I don't think there is a M&S. 

I'm not a fan of the bigger Tescos, the one at Wellingborough never appeals, but the local Express is clean and tidy.

We rarely do the channel hop, our regular crossings are Plymouth-Santander and Harwich-Hook of Holland. We can't use the Tunnel as the Discovery has LPG as a fuel, so Britanny and Stena get our business. Next trip booked for May.

I've never noticed our Asda layout changing? Seems the same now as it's always been. Since Rita had her operation and I did the shopping, Asda came top for access and prices, I stopped her using the local Londis as they were very expensive.

Peter


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> We shop at Tesco all the time because there on our door step , easy access , and the fruit and veg is as fresh as Asda or Morrisons .
> I insure both cars with them and have Tesco Mastercard which we pay of every month .
> We use Eurotunnel 3-4 time's a year and hardly ever have to pay any extra as we nearly always have enough vouchers so for us the Tesco travel deal with Eurotunnel is spot on .[/quote
> 
> Agreed, It really is a matter of personal choice, the new large Tesco's are very big and very clean


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Tesco Clubcard plus Tesco Credit card = 2 x Eurotunnel each year. What could be better!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> We have Asda, Waitrose major stores in Rushden, plus a Tesco Express. Wellingborough has all the rest including the main Tesco. I don't think there is a M&S.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the bigger Tescos, the one at Wellingborough never appeals, but the local Express is clean and tidy.
> 
> ...


We used Tesco vouchers on a Stena crossing from Hook of Holland - Harwich allthough not totally free it knocked £100 off. Vouchers for a return trip gets £200 knocked off.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Our vouchers cover 4 trips a year, no brainer.  

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bin*

It amazes me how many people I know / meet who let vouchers expire or even bin them. That includes our own families.

TM


----------

